# NFTS - Screenwriting



## Chris W (Jul 4, 2017)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School NTFS - Screenwriting. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## ConnieKu (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi! I'm applying for this MA soon - does anyone have any advice?


----------



## Chris W (Apr 18, 2018)

The Film School NFTS - Screenwriting has been updated.



> Updated Application Deadline and Portfolio Requirements


----------

